
Millions of Netflix users are using someone else’s password - hhs
https://www.recode.net/2019/4/8/18300256/netflix-password-sharing-14-percent-survey-content-experience-moffettnathanson
======
rolph
The netflix service gives people the flexibility of having a local file copy
for usage [but no file]. The model seems to be so close to the pirateverse
model as far as user modality goes, id say the only thing separating them is
legality. I get it that a file creator wants revenue, and copy number
controls, but the reason a lot of people download pirated content is about
convienience, not "screw the man." so netflix is convienient as a model, so is
FB, and alphagoogle mostly, and that i think is why they all succeed, they are
offering convienience in a sea of delays popups captchas logins and 2FAs .

I hope that netflix doesnt take the mentality that each extra view is a lost
sale [old arguments re-spawn here ] most of those people would not buy netfix
on thier own, regularily watch it in tandem with the account owner.

im wondering about the 14% claim. how many people as in paying users also have
an alias to access netflix from outside of home, or to access a particular
sort of content. How many analogue hole the netflix stream and save it so they
can defer connection bandwidth usage to the benefit of the rest of the family.
Im thinking at this point if you want to change your model and chase out the
14% "freeloaders" and disenfranchise the 86% of usage that pays, it doesnt
make the sound or smell of a good practice.

